
Atlassian Takes the Gay Marriage Ruling Too Far - ryanswapp
I just pushed a bunch of my code to Bitbucket and my console printed out a huge rainbow Atlassian logo. I understand that many people are excited and happy about today&#x27;s ruling, but I find it highly distasteful for a company to throw it in the face of many of their customers who are not happy with the ruling. Atlassian, show some respect and sensitivity.
======
lobe
I suggest you don't go to Stack Overflow for the next few days then. I have no
issue with comapnies showing their support in this way, but I can understand
why others don't agree. Both the argument for and against companies showing
their support for gay marriage have valid points, and I don't think I have
much more to add than what has already been said at
[http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/297859/can-stack-
ove...](http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/297859/can-stack-overflow-and-
metas-logos-be-changed-temporarily-to-the-loveoverflow)

------
mattbillenstein
[https://mattmulcahey.files.wordpress.com/2013/09/robocop-
uni...](https://mattmulcahey.files.wordpress.com/2013/09/robocop-
unicorn-4.jpg)

------
staunch
Maybe they issue "Wrong Side of History" refunds? Vote with your wallet.

------
venomsnake
I would also be pissed off and I fully support the ruling. I don't think that
my political and work life should interfere with each other.

It is very unprofessional with no good reason - also Atlassian are Australians
IIRC and they have no skin in that game.

------
DanBC
I'd freakin' love it if HN implemented a gradient for the top border.

------
ghost64
Use another hosted git service or roll your own.

------
camillomiller
Wow, what an extremely violent, discriminatory and anachronistic imposition!
While banning gay marriage and refusing a basic right to people that just love
each other was perfectly fine, right?

------
JoeAltmaier
Ha! Respect and sensitivity - like all those bigots showed gays for the last
century? Respect like that?

------
angersock
It's a happy day for a lot of happy couples. This is something that many have
waited for--don't begrudge their fun.

Besides, given their pricing models, can you blame Atlassian for supporting
sodomy?

